# Compound butter for steaks, looking to replicate something...



## bgaviator (Jul 15, 2019)

Hey all,
If you happen to live in an area where there are Kroger grocery stores, one thing that is really awesome that they make is Private Selection Smoked Gouda, Thyme and Onion Petite Potatoes.  It is a really great side addition to grilled steaks.  The seasoning mix that you combine with the potatoes is absolutely killer.....but my wife and I love it so much we usually spoon the excess on top of our steaks!  I'd love to be able to replicate this flavor into a compound butter somehow.  I'm not sure how Kroger makes a seasoning packet with smoked Gouda in it, cause it's not refrigerated.  Some type of dehydrated smoked Gouda maybe?  At any rate, I'd love some great compound butter recipes....but if I could get something along the lines of this seasoning packet they include with these potatoes that would be awesome.  Thanks.


----------



## bgaviator (Jul 15, 2019)

Well...actually after a Google search I found Smoked Gouda Cheese powder you can buy online.....maybe that's the ticket to replicating what I'm looking for?  Hmmmm.  Might have to try it!


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Jul 15, 2019)

Give it a try and let us know how it is! I frequent Kroger's around here a lot might have to try that out


----------



## bbqbrett (Jul 17, 2019)

I have seen those at the Fred Meyer by me but haven't tried them.  May have to pick some up and check them out.  Keep us updated on the smoked Gouda powder.


----------



## bgaviator (Jul 24, 2019)

Will do!  Althought we like the petite potatoes so much we always have them with our steak.  Unless Kroger decides to stop carrying them, I may not bother with trying the compound butter....but at least I know they make the powder and where to get it!


----------

